# Word limit



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Didn't know where to ask. What is the word limit on a single post? Thanks!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Didn't know where to ask. What is the word limit on a single post? Thanks!


I have no clue, though I've run into the limitation before.


I checked the Admin Panel. Post size is limited to 50,000 characters. 
So figure out what an average number of characters in a word, put spaces, plus paragraph marks, etc. Do that and you can figure it out.

I've run into the limit before when writing a book on here. Unless they have reset the post size to make it larger, it sure does not feel like 50,000. I cannot imagine writing a post larger than that, or even close to that. At an average of 500 words per page, that's 100 pages. I don't think a person can post 100 pages here.

So I started typing posts into MS Word. Then I cut/past them. If the post is too long, it's not lost and I can break it into multiple posts.

https://wordcounter.net/words-per-page


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> I have no clue, though I've run into the limitation before.
> 
> 
> I checked the Admin Panel. Post size is limited to 50,000 characters.
> ...


Thanks! I was writing something on here then I decided to save it in a notepad just in case. The notepad is 10k character limit. When I copied and pasted over there it took 3 pages on the notes to fit what I had written so far and I was barely scratching the surface of what i was typing. So I figured I would check. How I have everything saved should make it easy to just copy/paste from each note and I shouldn't run into any issues this way. Thanks again!


----------

